# New to me Sears Model # 152.221140 Table Saw



## jtetterton (Feb 15, 2010)

Found this table saw on ebay with no reserve, seller agreed to sell it locally to me for $200. Couldn't pass it up. He also sold me a craftsman 12 inch drill press with digital depth gauge and laser sight for $100. Not a bad day if you ask me.

I'd like to add a biesemeyer fence, can anyone recommend a particular model or place to purchase one? I saved so much on the saw, I can spend a little extra on a nice fence. Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a nice deal on a very good saw. The Biese is a great fence, but can easily cost twice as much as you paid for the saw. I'd expand my shopping list to include bargains like the Vega, Shop Fox Classic, Shop Fox Aluma Classic, HTC, and Delta T2 (~$150 from Tools-Plus).

Be sure to get it aligned well, and pick up a good blade (or two).


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Not to talk you out of the Biesemeyer fence but I would use this one for awhile, you may find it work fine. I also agree with knotscott, the shop fox for instance is a knockoff of the beisemeyer. Oh yeah, great deal!


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

IMHO the first thing to upgrade on most new saws is the blade. I was amazed at the difference when I bought my first quality blade for a tired old saw. I had assumed the limitations were in the saw but came to find out if too could cut silky smooth with a good blade. After the blade, I would upgrade the miter gauge to an incra. I think that you'll see more improvement in the saw's performance from those upgrades than you will in a fence upgrade.

Of course, there are always more accessories, stacked dadoes, and other goodies you could use the savings toward. Just my two cents which may be worth less than 2 cents. Great find on a nice saw and drill press.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey, thats my TS. Nice saw. Okay from my experience, and I am still using stock items (except the blade) Get a new blade, then a fence, then the Mitre gauge. In my opinion the mitre gauge is total crap, really hard to lock in at any degree, once you get it to 90, you will not want to use it for anything else. The fence takes a little getting used to but can be alright.
The saw is useless without a good blade, so get that first.
Nice grab, and good luck.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, I agree with knotscott, I have the Shop Fox Classic and have found it more than an adequate fence for cost. Also, Timbo is right too. The fence on the saw you have is actually pretty good. If it ain't broke, why fix it???? Kinda like clothing, New Balance shoes or Nike shoes. Same quality, just payin for a name.


----------



## Beats (Jan 10, 2013)

No doubt you have either bought the saw or moved on to other things. If it helps you with your pricing, I bought on eBay for $350, the Craftsman 10 inch cabinet saw model # 152.221140, with 2 hp, wired 240v, with Biesemeyer fence… a heavy duty beauty weighing in at 350 lbs. It's the weight that I could use your help with. My saw is 19.5×22 and I noticed in your picture that you have a mobile stand. I need one. What can you tell me about your mobile stand please?


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Why are there no deals ever like that in my area on Craigslist ?

Nice find by the way.


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Is that the saw with the granite top that Sears sells?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

"Is that the saw with the granite top that Sears sells?"

Nope….the 22114 is a predecessor. The current model with the granite top is the 22116.


----------



## banjojam (Jan 15, 2015)

I have this saw. I bought it before my liver transplant. I have recovered very well now. So I too would liked to upgrade this saw for my shop now that I have the time to spend there. Ware to start i guess new blades. I would like to get to get setup to cut oak plywood cross cut and rip cut.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> ... Where to start, i guess new blades. I would like to get to get setup to cut oak plywood cross cut and rip cut.
> 
> - banjojam


*Tips For Picking Saw Blades*

For plywood I'd suggest a blade with a Hi-ATB grind and high tooth count. With any luck $50-$60 will get you something like the Irwin Marples 1807370 80T. If that's not in the budget, this particular Oldham Pro 80T ATB is a nice buy @ $20 + s/h.

For a bit more money, I'm a fan of the 60T Infinity 010-060 HiATB blade too….great all around blade that does extremely well in plywood.


----------



## 33vicky (Mar 14, 2019)

This string is likely to old for anyone to respond to but:

I have this saw (221140) and badly need an arbor nut for it?


----------



## SSotolongo (Mar 25, 2019)

A


----------

